# Question for those with experience.



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm new to the snow removal arena. I've found that most of the work I have in my locale is driveways. My Dodge is not necessarily the right equipment.

Can you recommend a better ride for me. I think I'm looking for a standard or ext cab truck with the most room for additional weight as well as capable of carrying a 7.5 of larger plow. I suppose the shorter the wheel base the better, but please let me know what you think  or what combo's work for you.

Thanks in advance, Mark


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here we go!

FORD WITH V PLOW!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

xysport I believexysport :salute:


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

What's wrong with your current ride? Just curious.

Dodge with Boss V for me!!


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

I have a meyers plow that worked fine, but has lost its luster (in my eyes)
Since I'm looking at a new plow, I thought I'd like to see if maybe there was a better setup available. With the Meyers I had 400 + ballist in the back. This made it less than easy to carry a blower too. Am I crazy in hoping to find a setup that doesn't require ballist?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

NiteLord;378651 said:


> Am I crazy in hoping to find a setup that doesn't require ballist?


You're not likely to find any setup where ballast is not recommended. Reason is that any truck is "balanced" as it is. Add a plow and now it's front heavy. So, you need to add ballast to bring it's balance back in line. How much ballast depends only on how heavy the plow is.

My advice is always to use what you've got until you wear it out. MOST plows take a long time until they're plain worn out. Now, if you just want to have a nice, shiny, new rig... (That was me this winter:waving: )


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

grandview;378620 said:


> Here we go!
> 
> FORD WITH V PLOW!


AMEN


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I guess I have sometime to work it out. Maybe just find a system with an easier hookup, for the Ram. Still need to work out the ballist issues. Guess I should weight the blower and take that off the ballist weight.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

NiteLord;378660 said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far. I guess I have sometime to work it out. Maybe just find a system with an easier hookup, for the Ram. Still need to work out the ballist issues. Guess I should weight the blower and take that off the ballist weight.


Before you refit you're rig you should figure out a way to get us some snow worth plowing  .. Depending on what truck you have, you could try 100# sand bags in the bed--they are small and low and cheap at Hollenbachs in Boyertown. Lay them on the floor then cut a piece of plywood to set on top of the sand bags with a 2x4 leg on each corner for support. I'm guessing you use ramps for the snowblower or backup to a snow pile to load it but either way your ramps could set right on top of the plywood. Drve the blower up there and tie'er down to the stake pockets. It works in theory  --Right??!!


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

*Need more snow*



BOSS550;378671 said:


> Before you refit you're rig you should figure out a way to get us some snow worth plowing  ..


 I sold the meyers in late december and totally missed the two snow falls we had this "winter".  
The ballist I was using was in fact sand bags. I had five bags strapped down on the rails for my 5th wheel hitch. Thanks for the idea of the plywood cover. Maybe I'll experiment and see if I can make one out of sheet metal.

Thanks again. Mark


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

For your ballast issue, you may be able to move the spare tire from under the bed to inside it and fabricate ballast in its place and secure it to the frame.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

How vital/or not, is it that the ballist be over the rear axle.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Not vital.

If you put the weight in back of the rear axle the weight is multiplied by the distance from the axle. I.E. 100 LBS, one foot in back of the axle, would provide 100 Foot/lbs of force on your back axle. 2 feet in back of the rear axle would provide 200 foot/lbs or force and so on.

So pretty much the further back you put the weight, the less weight you need to accomplish the same thing - leveling out the truck.

Once the truck is leveled out as per plow manuf. recomendations. If you want more weight (I DO!!!!!), put it in between the axles.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I see no reason to not use your current truck. Its a 3/4 ton and unless its got a major issue that you haven't mentioned should be pretty much ideal for starting out...the only caveat is that maybe you think its too big since you're loking mostly at residential?

Go to the classified section here and see if anyone is selling a complete plow that will fit and go look in your locak classified ads too, barring that go to the websites of the major plow manufacturers listed at the top of every page of this website and see what they all recommend for your truck, they will also list ballast recommendations. Most of them seem to recommend an 8' plow for 3/4 ton trucks, so putting a 7.5 on there ought to be a piece of cake.

For ballast I use 400# of ice melter stacked up against the tailgate. Works well for me, but I probably ought to step up to 500-600# at some point to even it out just a bit more. You could also consider buying a sander for your truck if you're serious about doing this for money...that might get you enough ballast too.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

You said Dodge.... so you have at the very least a Dakota and maybe a Ram. Mid-sized pickups do great for driveways, and many use them commercially on smaller lots too. Sounds like it does the job & makes you money. Sure you can get something new, but you can go with what works for a while. When you begin to question if it will perform, then trade it. Heck, keep it for backup if you don't need the trade value and get something you can use more for personal use.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks much for your insight and advice. I've got a lot of thinkin' to do.

Again, Thank You! -Mark


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

The only reason I mentioned putting ballast in place of the rear tire was it was under the bed, behind the rear axle and left your bed open for snow thrower and spreader if needed.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Yep, I got it. Thanks much. I wasn't aware that moving it back increased the affect of the ballist. Makes sense to me...

Thanks, Mark


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

What size driveways are you plowing? My average residental driveway is 150x10 and the Ford Ranger with 6'8" homesteader plow I had worked great. Rember biggger is not always better.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

110' is the longest. Some have nice big turn-arounds in front of the three car garage, but no one seems to park in the garage anymore. I guess it's packed full of stttufffff. 
Then of course they have the ornamental shrubs, that can't be touched. Piles hav'nt been a problem, just turning around can be difficult. I figured on looking into something with a better turn radius.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OK I'll give something that can push snow turn around, plow sideways in front of a three car garage. The motors are bullet proof it can handle a 7 1/2 blade (non of the manufacturers will recommend it) I've been using them for 20 years to plow 70 driveways a storm, I doubled the number of driveways I could plow with my F150. It's the biggest secret in driveway plowing... itt is a Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

theplowmeister;379406 said:


> OK I'll give something that can push snow turn around, plow sideways in front of a three car garage. The motors are bullet proof it can handle a 7 1/2 blade (non of the manufacturers will recommend it) I've been using them for 20 years to plow 70 driveways a storm, I doubled the number of driveways I could plow with my F150. It's the biggest secret in driveway plowing... itt is a Jeep Wrangler.


Now if that secret could only hold an 810. 

Then again, you know has to be someone out there with such.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

You are not going to find a Truck that has any tighter turning radius than a dodge...Sorry bowtie & Oval guys...it is a fact....ford has made an effort in the past few years to tighten it up but it still does not come close....the only way that you are gonna get tighter is to go with an older ramcharger or step down to a jeep or 1/2 size truck...


dont get huffy guys...when I say step down I mean size and weight capacity. 

the other option would be to go with a skidsteer. but if your contracts are like mine then they are not close enough together for that.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

UglyTruck;379435 said:


> You are not going to find a Truck that has any tighter turning radius than a dodge...Sorry bowtie & Oval guys...it is a fact....ford has made an effort in the past few years to tighten it up but it still does not come close....the only way that you are gonna get tighter is to go with an older ramcharger or step down to a jeep or 1/2 size truck...


Fact?

Huh?

I am confused.

Turning radius from Edmunds :

Ford 46.8'
Dodge 47'
Chevy 47.5'

http://www.edmunds.com/apps/nvc/edm...100839864&maxvehicles=5&refid=&op=3&tab=specs


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

UglyTruck;379435 said:


> You are not going to find a Truck that has any tighter turning radius than a dodge...Sorry bowtie & Oval guys...it is a fact....ford has made an effort in the past few years to tighten it up but it still does not come close....the only way that you are gonna get tighter is to go with an older ramcharger or step down to a jeep or 1/2 size truck...
> t.


I agree ..



NiteLord;378651 said:


> I have a meyers plow that worked fine, but has lost its luster (in my eyes)
> Since I'm looking at a new plow, I thought I'd like to see if maybe there was a better setup available. With the Meyers I had 400 + ballist in the back. This made it less than easy to carry a blower too. Am I crazy in hoping to find a setup that doesn't require ballist?


If you want a driveway machine hang a V plow on your Dodge.

Weight in the back is a must for plowing, it balances your vehicle, adds weight for
traction and proper breaking .


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

jkitterman;378681 said:


> For your ballast issue, you may be able to move the spare tire from under the bed to inside it and fabricate ballast in its place and secure it to the frame.


Why move it? Use the old trick of filling the spare with water?

PS I do not recommend it.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

Filling the spare would not add that much weight unless it is an oversize tractor tire. To add 400 lbs of ballast even using liquid CaCl at 10 lbs/ gal would take 40 gallons of fluid and you would have to secure the new heavy tire in place.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

jkitterman;379824 said:


> Filling the spare would not add that much weight unless it is an oversize tractor tire. To add 400 lbs of ballast even using liquid CaCl at 10 lbs/ gal would take 40 gallons of fluid and you would have to secure the new heavy tire in place.


Oh I agree 100%. I would never trust the mount.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

ThisIsMe;379441 said:


> Fact?
> 
> Huh?
> 
> ...


Try it in 4x4 and see which ones will and wont turn that tight....I test drove all 3 and that is one of the things that I did...the Dodge was visibly tighter.....dont think that just cause I have a dodge now I am a mopar-head....I have always had Fords for fullsize trucks and the S-10 for reliable gettin around cheap.

I am not trying to start a brand war here ...just trying to help this guy out..

Besides, don't get the impression that he ia looking at buying a brand new truck, and if you go back 5-10 years my statment holds true in spades.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

UglyTruck;379884 said:


> Try it in 4x4 and see which ones will and wont turn that tight....I test drove all 3 and that is one of the things that I did...the Dodge was visibly tighter.....dont think that just cause I have a dodge now I am a mopar-head....I have always had Fords for fullsize trucks and the S-10 for reliable gettin around cheap.
> 
> I am not trying to start a brand war here ...just trying to help this guy out..
> 
> Besides, don't get the impression that he ia looking at buying a brand new truck, and if you go back 5-10 years my statment holds true in spades.


Opps I see my mistake. Edmunds has goofy names for the trucks. Well not have the Dodge as a 4x4.

The only thing that changed is the Dodge was half a foot worse.

Ford 46.8'
Dodge 47.5'
Chevy 47.5'

Not trying to start a war either, but if you are going to help a fellow out base it on facts, not what you felt on a test drive.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Seems like most trucks lately have those 2x6 snapin sections in the bedliner...why not use sandbags of icemelt or something as ballast and just build a platform on top of it to hold the blower and regualr supples?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeep Wrangler 34.9
Ford 46.8'
Dodge 47.5'
Chevy 47.5'

http://www.edmunds.com/apps/nvc/edm...100782034&maxvehicles=5&refid=&op=3&tab=specs


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Use whatever you have to get the job done. I plow with my dump 2000 chevy c3500hd, (YEA it's two wheel drive with salt in the back) never been stuck in with it, it's called experience. I have a boss 9'2 v on it and I can plow drives faster than my guys with 7.5 regular cab. Oh and back dragging is not a problem, when your plow is that heavy. On a normal driveway, if I have to backdrag, I backdrag twice and invert the v and plow once onto the treelawn and I'm gone.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

*Sorry if I caused a problem.*

Just wanted to know my options.

Thanks for the advice and combo suggestions. I'll probably stay with my Ram. Just need to find a new plow and experiment with the ballist solutions mentioned so far.

Thanks again. Mark


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you meant your sorry if you caused a problem???

If you have not noticed thus far....this seems to be a site that embraces differing opinions and spirited debate.

......."EN GARDE...My Name is Igneo Montoya, you killed my father..Prepare to die"..

BESIDES >>

What else are we gonna do @ 2 in the morning when there is no snow to plow????


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bi#ch and moan and get feedback or talk about anything because the wife or ( girlfriend doesn't want to hear or talk about your work.) LOL


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Cool.

Thanks again.


----------



## jwkv (Mar 5, 2007)

I used six 2 x 2 patio stones in my Chevy shortbox with a small skid in front to stop them from sliding forward ( kept them back as far as possible.. Works great with a 7 1/2 foot Meyer on it. Doesn't take up too much room.


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

pick whatever truck you want and then ask the dealer if it can get the plow prep and then if it can pick a plow for your needs i guess
the ballast will depend on the plow you get or have
i have a 01 2500hd 6.0L and a 7.5 ft western pro plow and a sno way tailgate spreader and i usally put about 800 or 900 lbs of slat in the bed to use on my lots and as ballast


----------



## icebeer (Oct 1, 2007)

*greenhorn*

If you're looking for the most room in a reg cab truck, then Dodge is the only choice. Even though you are just doing driveways, I would go with a 8ft. plow not a 7.5ft. You will get more coverage when you plow around a turn.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

icebeer;409337 said:


> If you're looking for the most room in a reg cab truck, then Dodge is the only choice. Even though you are just doing driveways, I would go with a 8ft. plow not a 7.5ft. You will get more coverage when you plow around a turn.


I agree an 8ft+ plow is a better choice for a ful size truck.


----------

